# Tamron SP 150-600 f/5-6.3 VC Availability



## ctaylor42 (Jun 4, 2014)

I ordered the Tamron 150-600 back in March from B&H, when it said "preorder". It still hasn't shipped yet... does anyone have the lens already, and if so, how did you get it? Does anyone know what's going on over at Tamron?


----------



## ifp (Jun 4, 2014)

I ordered one in March from B&H too. Every email I get I hope it's the shipment notification. Of course, they're closed for the next few days. I really want that lens, I've had a few opportunities where the extra reach over my 100-400 would have been very useful.

If you're particularly desperate, you can overpay on ebay...


----------



## Besisika (Jun 4, 2014)

I haven't pre-order it but interested now so I sent an e-mail to find out from my trusted store here in Canada.
Below is the answer. I am afraid, I am not going to get one before september when I need it.

"Good to hear from you again! We are still waiting for information from Amplis our supplier but they cannot provide us any dates so we will not know until stock arrives in our warehouse. We are currently filling orders from late February/early March. This lens has had unprecedented demand and Tamron cannot keep up with orders that is why the long delay. We are lobbying for as many lenses as we can get. We just learned that Tamron started up a second production facility a few weeks ago so shipments will be larger in the near future. I know it has been a long and frustrating wait and we apologize. If you have any further questions please feel free to call or e-mail."


----------



## ctaylor42 (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for the information, Besisika, it gives me hope. I'm sure that, with that second production facility, the wait times will shrink soon.

ifp, I'm guessing you ordered soon after that review appeared here on canonrumors? Same here.


----------



## bholliman (Jun 5, 2014)

I ordered one from B&H in mid April and no sign of it yet. We are leaving on a trip to Alaska in a few weeks. If it doesn't show up soon I'll rent a 400 f/5.6 to take with me instead. I really need something longer than my 70-200 for Alaska!


----------



## Besisika (Jun 5, 2014)

ctaylor42 said:


> Thanks for the information, Besisika, it gives me hope. I'm sure that, with that second production facility, the wait times will shrink soon.
> 
> ifp, I'm guessing you ordered soon after that review appeared here on canonrumors? Same here.


No, I haven't ordered yet. 
I really need a 400mm reach in September. I want to visit my family home in Africa. I will have to take a 100-400mm if the Tamron is not ready.
BTW, I received the answer I posted earlier just yesterday. 
I will take my decision by end of June.


----------



## Bruce Photography (Jun 5, 2014)

I ordered my Tamron 150-600 in late December (Nikon mount) and I just got it last month so it took almost 5 months. If the economy is still in bad shape, why does it take so long to get delivery on lenses? I know they are made in Japan, Thailand (before military take over) or China but you would think with such demand that products would come out faster. Of course, in some cases, manufacturers are purging their supply channels of inventory leading up to a new model, but the Tammy was really an all new product.

By the way, it is worth the wait. At least my copy exceeded my expectations for such a low price.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 5, 2014)

CANONisOK said:


> I would have though almost everybody would have the same answer as me: the *24-105mm L*! I wasn't blown away with it; having used a good 17-55mm on crop for a while before that lens. But my second L: the *70-200mm L ii* really showed me the light.




I'm guessing this was intended to go here: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21186.0

I find that sometimes when you are in a thread when you log into the site, it forwards you to the next thread from the login screen rather than returning you to the appropriate thread.


----------



## CANONisOK (Jun 5, 2014)

3kramd5 said:


> I'm guessing this was intended to go here: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21186.0
> 
> I find that sometimes when you are in a thread when you log into the site, it forwards you to the next thread from the login screen rather than returning you to the appropriate thread.


No kidding! Thanks for the heads-up. I've never had it do that before.

And to make this reply on-topic, I've been thinking about selling my 150-600mm that I got back in early February. I really like the range and it's a great lens for the price, but it has really made me even more tempted to spend my money on at least one Canon supertelephoto.


----------



## canon1dxman (Jun 5, 2014)

In the UK, they might as well forget it exists. Out of stock everywhere for months. All you see is "on order from the supplier" or similar.


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Jun 5, 2014)

canon1dxman said:


> In the UK, they might as well forget it exists. Out of stock everywhere for months. All you see is "on order from the supplier" or similar.



Try ordering it with Jessops - I got one three weeks after ordering it with them.


----------



## dhr90 (Jun 5, 2014)

canon1dxman said:


> In the UK, they might as well forget it exists. Out of stock everywhere for months. All you see is "on order from the supplier" or similar.



Try Cameraworld. Shops in both Chelmsford and London. Haven't been there in a while but in January/February when I was considering the Tamron they had no trouble getting 5+ units in at a time. Also the same price as Jessops etc (£950).


----------



## ifp (Jun 5, 2014)

ctaylor42 said:


> Thanks for the information, Besisika, it gives me hope. I'm sure that, with that second production facility, the wait times will shrink soon.
> 
> ifp, I'm guessing you ordered soon after that review appeared here on canonrumors? Same here.



I've seen a few different reviews, though I think it was AlanF's comments on here that ultimately persuaded me. I actually originally ordered it in February, had a trip in March and contacted B&H who estimated it would have arrived while I was out of town so I (stupidly) canceled. I reordered during my trip, thinking it'd be a month and now it's been almost 3.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the tamron shop in xingguang in shanghai has a couple
not really helpfull for people wanting to buy online i know


----------



## ifp (Jun 18, 2014)

It's finally shipped! Tracking says it should be in tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## ctaylor42 (Jun 23, 2014)

For the record, mine just arrived today. I didn't get any notice from B&H that they were shipping it, so I was lucky that my wife was home to sign for it. Ordered March 12, arrived June 23. I am impatiently waiting for the end of my work day so I can go home and play with it.


----------



## langdonb (Jun 24, 2014)

ctaylor42 said:


> For the record, mine just arrived today. I didn't get any notice from B&H that they were shipping it, so I was lucky that my wife was home to sign for it. Ordered March 12, arrived June 23. I am impatiently waiting for the end of my work day so I can go home and play with it.



Odd, same thing happened to me. I had called them last week asking status, then happened to check my credit card statement and saw the charge. Odd for BH to not send notice of shipment. For me I have to wait bit as it will be forwarded to me in Panama from Miami...


----------



## ifp (Jun 24, 2014)

No shipment email here either. I found out it was coming when I got an email from UPS thanks to MyChoice.


----------



## dcm (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up, I ordered on April 1. Just got back from vacation and it would have been nice to take it with me. Checked the order status on B&H today - "In stock, order sent to warehouse" and there is a charge from B&H pending on my credit card. No email from B&H yet, but guess it might be here in a few days. Have another vacation planned later this summer so I'll have some time to play with it before hand.

Update: It shipped!


----------



## TrabimanUK (Jul 2, 2014)

Scott_McPhee said:


> canon1dxman said:
> 
> 
> > In the UK, they might as well forget it exists. Out of stock everywhere for months. All you see is "on order from the supplier" or similar.
> ...



Scott,
how long ago was that? I ordered mine from Jessops at the start of June and they're still telling me tht it'll be "a couple fo weeks".
cheers,
Grant


----------



## langdonb (Jul 2, 2014)

Ordered mine from B&H mid March, got it this past Friday. It was actually shipped 18 March, but I have to receive it in Miami,then it ships to Panama where I live.


----------



## bobshut (Jul 2, 2014)

Just got mine from Chiswick Camera Centre, had a quick play and I'm very pleased with the results.

This lens is now appearing in various camera shops in the Uk, It's a great pity that DigitalRev and Onestop Digital have no idea when they will have stock.


----------



## CTJohn (Jul 2, 2014)

I place an order with B&H on May 24 and have gotten two emails saying it's back ordered.


----------



## SevenDUser (Jul 2, 2014)

CANONisOK said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing this was intended to go here: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21186.0
> ...




Funny you say that...Been thinking the same thing...I got the Bigron in Feb...While it's a good lens, I'm not gonna say great. My 400L 5.6 is sharper and if I crop a shot to 600mm equivalent, it's probably better than if I used 150-600...


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jul 2, 2014)

CTJohn said:


> I place an order with B&H on May 24 and have gotten two emails saying it's back ordered.



I ordered on May 5 and got the same two emails. I have since disabled the email blast in order to prevent the excitement-at-email-from-BH-followed-by-disappointment-at-what-it-says effect.


----------



## CANONisOK (Jul 2, 2014)

SevenDUser said:


> CANONisOK said:
> 
> 
> > And to make this reply on-topic, I've been thinking about selling my 150-600mm that I got back in early February. I really like the range and it's a great lens for the price, but it has really made me even more tempted to spend my money on at least one Canon supertelephoto.
> ...


I have since picked up the 300mm 2.8 ii. As one should expect for the price difference, it's a much better lens in almost every way, shape and form. The quality and AF of the 300mm 2.8 ii with 2x iii is ridiculous. Tamron wins hands down on the size and versatility of the zoom... but I feel is severly lacking in contrast, color, sharpness, bokeh, AF performance, etc... 

Don't get me wrong. The Tamron is a great value. But there will be many compromises. Having shot both at a recent sporting event, the versatility and compactness of the Tamron hardly makes up for the IQ hit. If there is any way to swing a more expensive lens, you will obviously notice the difference. I've not had experience with the Canon 400mm f/5.6, but it sounds like it also compares favorably to the Tamron.


----------



## dcm (Jul 4, 2014)

dcm said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I ordered on April 1. Just got back from vacation and it would have been nice to take it with me. Checked the order status on B&H today - "In stock, order sent to warehouse" and there is a charge from B&H pending on my credit card. No email from B&H yet, but guess it might be here in a few days. Have another vacation planned later this summer so I'll have some time to play with it before hand.
> 
> Update: It shipped!



When it rains it pours. Local camera shop just called to tell me they got one in and I'm next on the waiting list.


----------



## ams2d (Aug 19, 2014)

Actually this thread helped me get my lens. So thanks!

Was waiting for it to come off of the "pre-order" status but after reading about the delays and the pre-order people getting theirs I went to my local camera shop and got on the waiting list in late June. Was contacted last Friday night and went Saturday morning to get the lens. They told me they only get maybe 3 a week and the waiting list keeps growing.

Of course the weather didn't cooperate but was able to take it out for a few shots. Know this isn't THE lens of all lenses and from what some people have mentioned it may have a few issues more than a $$$ lens would but so far I like what I've seen and looking forward to using it more.


----------

